# Sonic Bids - anyone use this?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone use Sonic Bids to promote their music? Pros / Cons?


thanks,
JoB


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

james on bass said:


> Does anyone use Sonic Bids to promote their music? Pros / Cons?
> 
> 
> thanks,
> JoB


Yes but only because most festivals (NXNE, SOM, CMW, Pop Montreal etc) only accept submissions now through Sonicbids. 

Otherwise I think it's subpar when compared to Facebook, Twitter, YouTube, Bandcamp and the like for band promo.

Using it as an EPK is only useful when you're submitting to Sonicbids gigs. 

From what I understand Sonicbids and the creator of the "gig/event" each take a percentage of the revenue generated from submissions. This means the artist gets screwed as usual. 

Apparently this is why you see so many "BRG Entertainment is looking to Expand their roster" gigs listed.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_______________


----------

